# Signs of spring



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Bluebirds nest building, Robbins migrating through, tulip trees budding, white bass in the creeks, and cows out looking for new grass...all signs that spring isn't far away now. 

Time to plant potatoes.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

So you've seen these signs? If so - that is awesome. That's my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I am so ready to get my potatoes in the ground.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Tater time*



Meadowlark said:


> Bluebirds nest building, Robbins migrating through, tulip trees budding, white bass in the creeks, and cows out looking for new grass...all signs that spring isn't far away now.
> 
> Time to plant potatoes.


Where do you get the taters to plant? I made a new raised bed and am going to just use leaves to grow them in. Do you think that will work?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The mockingbirds are starting to sing and pair up. The pecan trees have started budding yet though.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Boy,,,Yall sure all upbeat and positive. LOL.

I just don't see Spring yet at all. Not even the least bit...

I think we still got a couple of freezes. I hope not though. I always like to hold out till Easter usually.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

for taters just buy a bag from the store let them sit in a dark area until they start little white sprouts, then slice off a chunk with a spout and plant it. Each tater should be good for about five plants. Only plant about 1/4 inch under the dirt and wait-you will get taters by june. and if you like garlic get some at the grocery and break apart plant each about 6" apart and will be ready by July. Happy Planting


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I slapped two mosquitos Sunday afternoon. Spring has begun.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Saw a pair of Cardinals in the backyard yesterday.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have had several Bluebirds for a couple of months and saw my first flingt of Robins las week. Dogwoods are blooming but my first sign is when the Buckeyes greenup and the Ash Trees bud out with leaves. Close it is I hope and this rain lets up.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

fishingtwo said:


> Where do you get the taters to plant? I made a new raised bed and am going to just use leaves to grow them in. Do you think that will work?


 The best source for seed potatoes is your local feed store. Don't use potatoes out of the grocery store because they have been treated to actually inhibit sprouting.

I think you will get more production if you cover them in dirt. If the leaves are composted it would help but good soil is better.

As soon as the ground dries out a little, I'm planting.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I plant potatoes in the middle of feb. Dark side of the moon. ML I hope your right on winter but Feb is normally our coldest month. Sure has been a wet winter.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ... Sure has been a wet winter.


 Yep, about the wettest winter in recent memory...blew out my home made bridge to the "back 40".

In my experience, wet winters usually mean early springs and vice versa...but that experience and a $1 might get you a cup of coffee.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Will have to take a closer look, but at lunch today I could have sworn I saw the elm trees starting to bud.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

We have Purple Martins


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

goatchze said:


> Will have to take a closer look, but at lunch today I could have sworn I saw the elm trees starting to bud.


 Yep, my cedar elms are budding out today.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Elm trees ain't very smart. They seem to always get caught budding out first then a freeze gets them every year. I trust the pecan trees they are the smarter tree. Sounds crazy but holds true normally. 
I'm gonna get back in the garden today & prepare the dirt for my papas. I didn't have much planted this winter. Enjoyed some broc, cabbage & collards. Rabbits ate my lettuce,spinach, & carrots. I enjoyed eating the rabbits. LOL.
I've been feeding my birds a lot of greens, broc, & the bottom leaves from the cabbage I harvest.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My bluebirds have been around all winter and saw one yesterday that was the bluest I've ever seen.**** ellums are budding here too.Just little rusty looking buds.I saw one blue bird about 10 years ago behind my barn,so I put a plate flower pots set on on top of a corner post and would throw in a few mealworms every day.Then I built and put up 4 houses.I have enough bluebirds now neighbors come to look at them and some take pics.I have maybe 10 boxes now,but way more birds than 10 boxes worth.House finches are here now hanging out with the bluebirds.They seem to like each others company.Gosh I'm liking this wet winter with no ice or snow so far.Dry springs worry the heck outta me.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Meadowlark said:


> Yep, my cedar elms are budding out today.


Ours are mostly winged elms, but I checked this weekend and they're definitely budding.

Won't be long now!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

My new raspberry bush started budding this weekend.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hyacinth, daffodils blooming and dogwoods and tulip trees budding


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I have buds on the pecan trees in the yard now and the chickens are cleaning up on mosquito hawks. No dewberry blooms yet though.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*No Pecan or Mesquite*

Budding up here yet !!!!!!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Weather report was for 70 today,but around noon,another sow-**** was to blow through.Let the dog out at 5:30,and already a hard north wind.Maybe ice and snow for Monday morn.**** elms wrong again.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Most of my fruit trees are budding minus the plum.. I have one very confused pear tree that has already put out 5 pears.


----------

